# Sticky  Feel guilty :-(



## babycakes99

Had to pull out of a hen weekend this week (is this weekend) as due to start treatment any day now...

Emailed my friend to say I couldn't make it & explained we were doing fertility treatment (she didn't know before)...yes I know I probably should've called, but I find email easier when talking about tx. She didn't reply to my email & now I think I've annoyed/upset her. So I feel guilty  

Sorry, bit self-involved this post, just feel like need some support....


----------



## BikerGirl

Don't feel guilty. Treatment is stressful enough as it is without you needing to carry the burden of other people's feelings on your shoulders!
There are lots of reasons why she might have not replied. If you're close maybe she's just wondering why you never told her. Maybe she just doesn't know what to say. People who have a minimum of common sense tend to try not to shoot their mouths off out of fear of saying the wrong thing. Maybe she's just too busy....if it's her hen's this weekend chances are she's run off her feet with preparations for the wedding and she would prefer to have a long chat about it. Or maybe she hasn't even read her email! Or maybe since you've never talked about this she thinks you don't want to talk about it. Friendships survive all sorts of things but right now she might be too involved in her own stuff.
If you're really worried maybe send her a text hoping saying you're really sorry you're missing her big event and hope she isn't too hurt and that you'd like to meet for a quiet chat when things calm down for her. 
Hope that helps a little. Everything about IF is hard.
Sending you a hug!!!
X


----------



## twiglets

babycakes99,

I`m sure your friend will understand very soon what you are going through and that you need this time to focus on your tx. As you have just told her I`m sure she hasn`t got much clue what all this involves and how stressful it can be and we sometimes need to shut ourselves out from the rest of the world... as she gets to chat to you more about it she will see things from more your point of you. She will probably contact you soon and ask how it`s all going, that is what any good friend would do... Maybe she may have missed your email, try texting her. If she doesn`t reply then either, than just give her some space for now. If she is a true friend she would want to get in touch with you again sooner or later.

Take care and good luck with your upcoming tx.

Roses xxx


----------

